# Since there



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Are USDA / FSIS govt folks also dying from inspecting at the big mega plants too.... 
It seems the plant operations, capacities and inspection methods may get changed a bunch.

The govt will force changes since the big corps seem to have a hard time making things safer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If they’re dying from inspections then they really need to review their own protocols....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You got a reliable source for that? I'm skeptical. I live in a region with quite a number of packing plants that have been hit with C19 and I am hearing of precious few deaths of line workers (which is good!!), so I find this idea that inspectors are dying a bit far out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> You got a reliable source for that? I'm skeptical. I live in a region with quite a number of packing plants that have been hit with C19 and I am hearing of precious few deaths of line workers (which is good!!), so I find this idea that inspectors are dying a bit far out.


ive only heard of one death related to packing plant at Sioux Falls a 75? Yr old production worker.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

2 FSIS deaths Chicago area, and 1 farther E or NE.. That 1 is either USDA or FSIS too. 
Sourced from Google News.

As far as plant worked corona death.. Has been a few , several locations. 
Think 4 so far at Greeley JBS for example.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

swmnhay said:


> ive only heard of one death related to packing plant at Sioux Falls a 75? Yr old production worker.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Washington Post today. Reports 17 corona deaths of packing plant workers so far. 
Also is linked to google news.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A cold indoor environment is perfect condition to spread the virus.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Markwright said:


> Washington Post today. Reports 17 corona deaths of packing plant workers so far.
> Also is linked to google news.


Is that any different percentage then the rest of the nation?

alot of workers infected because of working and living conditions but is their mortality rate any different then others?percentage wise


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

I guess from a supposed blameless society, You can blame corona on anything.

Down here a common thread of corona incidence is being Navajo. Say 350,000 Indians 100,000 square miles.

Obviously another high incidence corona group is packing plant workers and meat inspecters.

Navajo people lack social distance sence .

Packing plant workers lack space to social distance.


----------

